# Pondering changing from testing to portfolio review



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

In Ohio, we have the option of giving a standardized achievement test at the end of our school year or having a certified teacher do a review of a portfolio of the child's work and signing a letter saying the child is showing appropriate improvement. 

In the past, there was a great deal of overlap between what I was teaching and what the PS was teaching (and testing); basic arithmetic, phonics, etc. are pretty much the same. I was using the Iowa test (ITBS) and fairly satisfied with it. However, now we are doing 4th grade and our curriculum is not matching up as well with that of the PS system. For example, we are doing a chronological study of history and are just now at the late middle ages. The PS 4th grade history in our area involves much more Ohio state history and American history. Our history studies are very indepth and we will eventually study the Ohio and American history also, just not this year. That is only one example, but there are several subjects that do not match up well any longer. Also, there are some things I teach (Spanish) that the PS does not, and others they teach (and test) that I do not. Therefore the standardized test is not providing a very good measurement of what dd is learning and is penalizing her for not knowing things that I am not teaching. 

So..... I am seriously considering changing over to the portfolio review. A friend teaches 5th grade and would be familiar with what would be appropriate learning for our level. I will probably now start doing more weekly testing during our schooling, just to provide something easily measurable, and will probably have dd start taking some of the ps online practice tests at the end of the year, just for testing practice. I don't want to lose the skill of test taking. The ITBS was not challenging dd (she hardly ever missed any of the questions). I am hoping that by working with my friend, we will be able to set strong standards for dd in the areas we are covering, that will be an appropriate challenge for her to attain.

What do you all think? I have 4 years of ITBS behind us and I don't want to mess it up by switching horses if I shouldn't. Can any of you think of other concerns that I have missed? Would you switch? 
PS: I DO have to do one or the other. I just want to make the best choice.


----------



## Happy Palace (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi Ovsfarm,
I'm in the same boat. I use the CAT and due to switching math programs twice, my 5th grader tests barely at grade level in math. The CAT hasn't tested for history or science yet, so I haven't had to face the fact that my dd hates history and really resists learning it. She just finds the whole war thing (Revolutionary anyway) really confusing. 
I've contemplated switching to a portfolio review, but I'm afraid that I would drop the ball as far as having enough to put in one. She tests way into high school for her reading and vocabulary usage. I try not to worry that I'm off scope and sequence with the PS here. She'll have everything she needs by graduation. 
Our philosophy (which may change in the future) is that as long as they test at least to grade level, we're not going to worry about it. I could try to cram a million history facts into dd's head, but then she'd test and forget it. That's not what I'm after. When she finally gets interested in Amer. and Ohio history, she'll learn it. I've always loved history and hated science. Homeschooling has sparked an interest in science. I was actually discussing a physics-type theory with my dh today and I knew what I was saying! Somethings just take growing into.
I hope I encouraged you. Now, I'm taking my sick body to bed!
Merry Christmas.


----------

